# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  كيفية تثبيت ركفري لجميع اجهزة الاندرويد Rom Manager

## mohamed73

كيفية تثبيت ركفري لجميع اجهزة الاندرويد هذه هي من اسهل الطرق ومتوافقة مع اغلب اجهزة الاندرويد *طريقة العمل*  تابع الفديو التالي      *الرابط* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الاجهزة المتوافقة*
 Acer A700
  Acer Liquid
  Advent Vega
  Asus Transformer
  Asus Transformer Pad Infinity
  Asus Transformer Prime
  Commtiva Link N700, Spice MI700, and more
  Commtiva Z71 (Boston, Blaze, and more)
  Dell Streak
  Dell Streak 7
  Elocity A7
  Geeksphone ONE
  Geeksphone Zero
  Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
  Google Galaxy Nexus (Sprint)
  Google Galaxy Nexus (Verizon)
  Google Nexus 10
  Google Nexus 4
  Google Nexus 7
  Google Nexus 7 (GSM)
  Google Nexus One
  Google Nexus Q
  Google Nexus S
  Google Nexus S 4G
  HTC Amaze
  HTC Aria
  HTC Butterfly (dlxu)
  HTC Butterfly (dlxub1)
  HTC Butterfly J
  HTC Buzz (Wildfire)
  HTC Click/Tattoo
  HTC Desire
  HTC Desire CDMA
  HTC Desire HD
  HTC Desire S
  HTC Droid DNA
  HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE
  HTC EVO 3D
  HTC EVO 3D (GSM)
  HTC EVO LTE
  HTC EVO View 4G
  HTC Evo
  HTC Evo Shift
  HTC G1/Dream
  HTC G2
  HTC HD2
  HTC Hero (CDMA)
  HTC Hero (GSM)
  HTC Holiday
  HTC Incredible (CDMA)
  HTC Incredible 2
  HTC Incredible S
  HTC Jetstream
  HTC Legend
  HTC Magic
  HTC MyTouch 3G
  HTC MyTouch 4G
  HTC MyTouch 4G Slide
  HTC MyTouch Slide
  HTC One
  HTC One S
  HTC One V
  HTC One V (CDMA)
  HTC One X (AT&T)
  HTC One X (GSM)
  HTC Pico
  HTC Rezound
  HTC Sensation
  HTC Sensation XL
  HTC Thunderbolt
  HTC Wildfire S
  HTC Wildfire S CDMA
  Huawei Ascend
  Huawei Ascend 2 (M865)
  Huawei Pulse
  Huawei Pulse Mini
  Huawei U8150 Ideos
  Huawei U8160
  Huawei U8220/U8230
  Huawei U8800
  LG Ally
  LG Connect 4G MS840
  LG Esteeem 4G
  LG G2X (T-Mobile)
  LG Ignite
  LG Lucid VS840
  LG Marquee
  LG Nitro HD / LG P930 (AT&T)
  LG Optimus 2X
  LG Optimus 3D
  LG Optimus 3DMax
  LG Optimus Black
  LG Optimus C LW690
  LG Optimus Hub
  LG Optimus L3
  LG Optimus L5
  LG Optimus L7
  LG Optimus L9
  LG Optimus LTE (SKT)
  LG Optimus M+
  LG Optimus Me
  LG Optimus One
  LG Optimus One (old BB)
  LG Optimus Pro
  LG Optimus SOL / TMo LG myTouch
  LG Revolution 4G
  LG Spectrum 4G
  Micromax A70
  Motorola Atrix 4G
  Motorola Backflip
  Motorola CLIQ XT/Quench (MB501)
  Motorola Cliq
  Motorola Droid
  Motorola Droid 2
  Motorola Droid 2 Global
  Motorola Droid 3
  Motorola Droid Bionic
  Motorola Droid Eris
  Motorola Droid Pro
  Motorola Droid X
  Motorola Droid X (2nd-init)
  Motorola Droid X2
  Motorola Milestone
  Motorola Photon 4G
  Motorola Photon Q
  Motorola XOOM
  Motorola XOOM (Wi-Fi only)
  Nook Color
  Pantech Presto
  Samsung Charge
  Samsung Epic 4G Touch
  Samsung Epic4G
  Samsung Galaxy 5
  Samsung Galaxy Ace
  Samsung Galaxy Gio
  Samsung Galaxy Mini
  Samsung Galaxy Note (AT&T)
  Samsung Galaxy Note (GT-N7000)
  Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1
  Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (HSPA+)
  Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (LTE, AT&T, T-Mobile)
  Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (Sprint)
  Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (Verizon)
  Samsung Galaxy S 4G
  Samsung Galaxy S Blaze 4G
  Samsung Galaxy S2
  Samsung Galaxy S2 (AT&T)
  Samsung Galaxy S2 (SGH-I777)
  Samsung Galaxy S2 (T-Mobile)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (Cricket)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (MetroPCS)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (Sprint)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (US Cellular)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 (Verizon)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305)
  Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini
  Samsung Galaxy Tab (T-Mobile)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab (VZW)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab – ATT
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (T-Mobile)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (Verizon)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (Wifi)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1v
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P3100)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P3110)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P3113)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P5100)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P5110)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P5113)
  Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 (AT&T)
  Samsung GalaxyS Captivate
  Samsung GalaxyS Fascinate
  Samsung GalaxyS Vibrant
  Samsung GalaxyS i9000
  Samsung Indulge 910
  Samsung Indulge 915
  Samsung Prevail 2 (Boost Mobile)
  Samsung Sidekick 4G
  Samsung Skyrocket
  Score & Score M
  Viewsonic GTablet (smb_a1002)
  ZTE Blade
  ZTE Racer
  ZTE Sequent

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي البرنامج

----------


## mftah

بارك الله فيك

----------

